# Turkey Bacon Wrapped ___?



## deepfryerdan (Jul 13, 2011)

Has anyone used turkey bacon to wrap up some grill-able goodies? I was thinking, for a little more healthy experience, grilling some turkey bacon-wrapped chicken. Any ideas on how to make this exceptional?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 13, 2011)

You'd be missing the fat in the bacon that bastes the meat as it cooks.  Keep an eye on it so it doesn't dry out.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 13, 2011)

I just got back from the store, where I saw some turkey bacon.
I almost bought some just to see... almost...


----------



## roadfix (Jul 13, 2011)

I used turkey bacon on my last batch of moink balls, or should I say moogle balls I did.  They came out rather dry, but not bad.  People loved them.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 13, 2011)

Moogle?
Mobble balls maybe?
lol


----------



## roadfix (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyway, I wouldn't be using them again.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 13, 2011)

turkey bacon wrapped around jalapeno's stuffed with cream cheese?


----------



## pacanis (Jul 13, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> turkey bacon wrapped around jalapeno's stuffed with cream cheese?


 
Sounds like a waste of a good jalapeño.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Sounds like a waste of a good jalapeño.



and cream cheese...go with the real bacon...


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 14, 2011)

We served a dinner tonight for a group of 20.  They requested bacon wrapped chicken breasts.  We slightly par baked the bacon, wrapped 2 slices around the skinless, boneless chicken breasts then baked them in a convection oven approx. 12 minutes. The reduced some white wine & added some honey butter & squezed fresh orange into it & basted the chicken with it then finished it off in the oven.   Good reviews from everyone.  Nice presentation.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 14, 2011)

I did it last night with some chicken and they actually turned out really well. The chicken breast was marinaded in italian dressing, honey, and garlic powder. I then wrapped the cut chicken breast, some green peppers, and onions with the bacon and hit it with some olive oil and seasoning (celery salt, onion powder, and some cumin). When during grilling I put barbecue sauce on half of them (my wife doesn't like barbecue sauce). The end result was surprisingly light.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 14, 2011)

That'll work.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 14, 2011)

*adds bacon to grocery list*


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 14, 2011)

They look wonderful!  Nice job!


----------



## Timothy (Jul 14, 2011)

deepfryerdan said:


> I did it last night with some chicken and they actually turned out really well. The chicken breast was marinaded in italian dressing, honey, and garlic powder. I then wrapped the cut chicken breast, some green peppers, and onions with the bacon and hit it with some olive oil and seasoning (celery salt, onion powder, and some cumin). When during grilling I put barbecue sauce on half of them (my wife doesn't like barbecue sauce). The end result was surprisingly light.


 
Wow Dan, those look seriously yummy! This is another recipe I'm trying!


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 14, 2011)

At Christmas I wrapped dates in bacon and baked them but my SIL is Muslim so for him I used turkey bacon to wrap the dates.  Turned out great.  Should work just fine on the grill.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 15, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Wow Dan, those look seriously yummy! This is another recipe I'm trying!



Thanks! They were very good, I ate the leftovers last night for dinner


----------

